# need brushguard for 1988 Hardbody



## huntorganic (May 1, 2009)

Any thought on where I can find a brushguard for a 1988 Hardbody?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## gogolinskiy (May 9, 2009)

You mean bush guard?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

i just drive over it


----------



## gogolinskiy (May 9, 2009)

what do you mean?
The one in the fron ?
or underneath the engine in the front?


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

go to a junkyard and find one that came stock on the pathys


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

by Nissans terms, the center section is called the "grille guard", the metal loops that attach to the grille guard and go around the headlights are called "brush guards"
just for clarification, you want the brush guards??


----------

